# I have to brag on my granddaughter



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

How wonderful!!!

Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is wonderful! It is so incredible when kids have an interest like this! Can keep them out of a whole mess of trouble. Congrats to her, and I hope to see tons more posts like this from her proud Grandma.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a proud Grandma you must be!!!!! You should be glowing with pride!!!!!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> This is her with my Jazz who is a brand new UKC Champion and thanks to the win in show 2 now has one win towards her Grand Championship. :-D



Blush looks like that photo didn't come up so lets try that again

pro photo taken by Randy Solomon by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------

